
How Patio11 made me thousands of dollars - kareemm
http://blog.reemer.com/how-patrick-mackenzie-made-me-thousands-of-dollars
======
patio11
This is a great case study. (And I'm not just saying that because it praises
me or is ridiculously convenient given that I launched a course teaching
people how to do this like two hours ago.)

In particular, I love the actual numbers about how indicia of trust increase
over time. That's something which I have ample confirmation for from clients
but most everybody treats that sort of data like it is a state secret.

Hats off to actually making the leap and implementing something, by the way.
No lie, one of the biggest problems I have is getting people (myself, clients,
people I talk to, etc) to actually _do the work._ Campaigns which get written
sometimes fail, campaigns which don't get written fail every single time.

~~~
programminggeek
Is it wrong that I have a strong desire to write a cheesy blog post about how
patio11 made me millions of dollars, or even better about how he LOST me
millions of dollars?! I think they'd get me tons of hits, bucket loads of
karma, and millions of dollars in ill-gotten ad revenue on my blog. I could
retire early and live the life of luxury.

Then I could follow up with a post about how my previous blog post gamed HN
and got me tons of cash simply by ripping on patio11, which would be even more
of the same. A double HN front page win!

Then I follow up weeks later with a "How To Game Hacker News" ebook.

I feel like I've finally discovered the ? in the Underpants Gnomes' business
model.

</joke>

~~~
kareemm
My next post's headline is "How I discovered the ? in the Underpants Gnomes'
business model" ;)

